# Akrapovič and Audi – a Powerful Partnership for the New R18



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

After supplying the exhaust systems for Audi Sport since 2009, Akrapovič will become an official Audi Sport partner for the first time in the 2012 season.

For 2012, the inaugural year of the newly-formed FIA World Endurance Championship, Audi Sport will be going full out to secure the championship title with Akrapovič as one of their partners – and net a hat trick of wins at the prestigious Le Mans race along the way.

Audi’s new R18 e-tron quattro and the R18 ultra endurance weapons are indeed a beautiful creation loaded with unparalleled technology – technology that typifies the German manufacturer’s famed slogan ‘Vorsprung durch Technik’. Of course, being a partner to Audi sport, this means Akrapovič had to bring its technical development and manufacturing experience to the fore with a specially designed Akrapovič exhaust system.

Crafted from a specialised titanium alloy, the high-performance system is 40 percent lighter than a stainless steel equivalent to further enhance the performance and handling of the Audi R18s. The special alloy material also has outstanding heat-resistant properties and durability – both crucial in the punishing field of endurance racing. The system is then tuned to the race car´s engine to enable it to use its full performance arsenal. 

The Akrapovič exhaust used on the Audi R18 e-tron quattro and the Audi R18 ultra is created by Akrapovič engineers working with their peers at Audi Sport right from the initial design phase, through to production, on to testing and, finally, race support. This stringent process is similar to that used to create the Akrapovič range of aftermarket exhausts – available for selected Audi models and other high performance brands.

Uros Rosa, Akrapovič Technical Director said: “After being involved in two successive victories in the 24 hour Le Mans with Audi Sport, we’re aiming to build on our success in 2012. Our exhaust has been crafted to meet and surpass incredibly high demands of endurance racing. We’ve worked with Audi every step of the way to develop a system which is perfectly suited to the car’s performance’’

“A wealth of engineering experience and the very latest technology goes into every exhaust we make. The fact Audi has chosen Akrapovič once again reflects the performance levels of our products and manufacturing skills of the entire Akrapovič team.

“We’re proud to be working with Audi again and are confident this dynamic duo will make be a force to be reckoned with during the FIA World Endurance Championship.” 

Akrapovič, the leading manufacturer of premium performance exhaust systems for motorcycles and cars, has a history of racing success. Throughout its 21 years of business, Akrapovič has partnered more than 60 World Champions. 

Audi Sport is just one of the key race partners it will be supporting in car and motorcycle racing championships throughout 2012.

Find us on Facebook at: www.facebook.com/akrapovic.

Visit Akrapovič online and download the iPhone and iPad apps at: www.akrapovic.com.


----------

